
Artificial intelligence is learning to see in the dark - ohjeez
https://qz.com/1279913/artificial-intelligence-is-learning-to-see-in-the-dark/
======
matt_the_bass
This is a really clever idea that seems obvious now that it’s described but
never occurred to me. Kudos to the developers.

